# Ángulo de inclinación (elevación) de una antena parabólica?



## SUSITO (Oct 30, 2016)

-Instalando una parabólica en casa me quedó la duda de si el ángulo que proporcionan algunas aplicaciones para apuntar a un satélite es correcto o si se modifica en función de la altura.
-por ejemplo...el ángulo de elevación es de 34° para poner la antena a nivel de tierra, pero si subo al tejado que tiene 6 metros de altura tengo que poner el mismo ángulo?¿no tendría que haber una fórmula para saber cual es el nuevo ángulo?...
-Gracias de antemano! ...


----------



## enbudle (Oct 30, 2016)

sin saber del tema me apresuro a decir que no debe ser necesario. ya que el satelite al que esta apuntando  la antena esta a una distancia enorme. entonces no cambia mucho el angulo con respecto a la altitud.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2016)

Averiguá a que distancia está el satélite y utilizá trigonometría básica.

Por otro lado , los receptores satelitales suelen tener para medir intensidad de la señal


----------



## miguelus (Oct 30, 2016)

Buenas tardes.

Es de suponer que te estás refiriendo a Satélites Geoestacionarios.

Estos Satélites se encuentran a ≈36000Km (treinta y seis mil Km.) sobre el Ecuador, es fácil comprender que si varias unos cuantos metros  la altura de la Antena Receptora la influencia que vas a tener sobre la señal recibida será nula.

Te dará lo mismo colocar la Parábola a nivel del suelo que en lo alto de una montaña.

Lo que si influye es tu posición geográfica, Latitud y Longitud.

Sal U2


----------



## Lamas (Oct 31, 2016)

SUSITO dijo:


> -Instalando una parabólica en casa me quedó la duda de si el ángulo que proporcionan algunas aplicaciones para apuntar a un satélite es correcto o si se modifica en función de la altura.
> -por ejemplo...el ángulo de elevación es de 34° para poner la antena a nivel de tierra, pero si subo al tejado que tiene 6 metros de altura tengo que poner el mismo ángulo?.



Como bien lo han explicado varios foristas, la distancia del satélite hasta la tierra es muy grande, de modo que una pequeña variación en la altura resulta despreciable.  
Cuando estableces el angulo, el instrumento que se utiliza no es tan preciso, de modo que usualmente se requiere algun ajuste fino en aras de obtener la mejor señal, pero hay cierto rango en el que los receptores pueden funcionar.  Recordar también que el angulo de apertura para la señal es función del diámetro del reflectorm y es mayor para reflectores de menor tamaño.  Por ello es que puedes recibir señales con platos de reducida dimensión.  Cuando la antena se usa solo para recibir, basta con buscar un nivel de señal adecuado;  la situación cambia un poco cuando la antena también transmite,  ya que se requiere efectuar ajustes de polarizador para no provocar señales indeseables sobre señales que se encuentren en la polaridad opuesta. Por ello es que para antenas que transmiten  se especifica un diámetro minimo para que te autoricen la emision de señales. Esto es parte de la rutina de pruebas de apuntamiento y aislamiento de polarizacion cruzada que usualmente te exige un proveedor de señal satelital cuando tu antena es Tx/Rx.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 1, 2016)

Hace tiempo que no escribia por aca. Tienes que tener el mástil bien a plomo o a nivel (0 grado). por lo general la parabólica tiene marcado en el canister los grados,  entras en dishpointer pones tu ubicación y el satélite que quieres orientar.

Otro método más rápido con el receptor al lado de la antena haces un barrido lento horizontal y verticalmente, si tenes un satfinder mucho mas facil, las frecuencias o tp los puedes ver en portaleds, busca también sobre el angulo offset.


----------



## forista (Ene 2, 2021)

Si exactamente, agradezco las respuestas, en este caso estoy intentando medir la altura con un inclinómetro que me ayuda junto a una brújula con la que cuento para ubicar la posición orbital de al menos uno de los satélites que se encuentran en la banda KU como práctica en el estudio inicial de ese conocimiento necesario con que se inter relacionan cada vez más las comunicaciones digitales.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 3, 2021)

A ver, el satélite está a 100km. ¿Crees que 6m o 60m se notarán algo?

Si hablamos de poner la antena en La Paz o a nivel del mar... pero además es que no se puede poner e en La Paz Y a nivel del mar, cambia también el lugar físico.


----------

